# GeForce 7600 GT



## danysahne333 (24. Oktober 2006)

Als ic habe vor mir diese Karte zu kaufen, allerdings die AGP Version.

Komme die Karten noch raus oder gibt es die schon? be geizhals.at/de haben die Händler wohl keine mehr. 

Wie lange wird es diese Karten noch geben? Will mir eine zu Weihnachten kaufen. Müsste man da jetzt schon vorbestellen?

Bin da leider gar nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge.

Gruss

Dani


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Oktober 2006)

danysahne333 am 24.10.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ic habe vor mir diese Karte zu kaufen, allerdings die AGP Version.
> 
> Komme die Karten noch raus oder gibt es die schon? be geizhals.at/de haben die Händler wohl keine mehr.
> 
> ...



http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a214614.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a219263.html

Diese hier haben doch ein paar mehr Händler auf Lager, aber nicht ganz so billig... Ansich würde ich die XFX empfehlen. ist echt eine Topmarke! Aber das macht kaum etwas aus, reintheoretisch kannst du alle 7600GTs aufs selbe Niveau ocen. Meine laufen auf 610 / 810MHz ohne Abstürze.
Aber falls du ein Fenster hast ist die XFX ein hingucker schlechthin!


----------



## danysahne333 (24. Oktober 2006)

GR-Thunderstorm am 24.10.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> danysahne333 am 24.10.2006 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja na klar hab ich ein fenster, und ic hab auch vor das teil noch mit nem schickem wasserkühler auszustatten, aber das erst später. nun ich brauch so eine karte erstmal unbedingt für gothic 3, weils mit meiner batagten gf 4200 ti doch lahm sein wird ^^

ich bestelle am besten jezt schonmal vor damit das ding im dezember bei mir sein kann...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Oktober 2006)

danysahne333 am 24.10.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 24.10.2006 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasserkühler findste übrigens bei www.watercool.de 
Hab auch 2 davon!   
Die selben gibts auch bei Caseking aber teurer... ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2006)

danysahne333 am 24.10.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ja na klar hab ich ein fenster, und ic hab auch vor das teil noch mit nem schickem wasserkühler auszustatten, aber das erst später. nun ich brauch so eine karte erstmal unbedingt für gothic 3, weils mit meiner batagten gf 4200 ti doch lahm sein wird ^^
> 
> ich bestelle am besten jezt schonmal vor damit das ding im dezember bei mir sein kann...



wenns mit der wakü noch dauert würde ich zur leadtek raten, beide hersteller scheinen den ihren kühler aus 6600gt zeiten zu verwenden und da war die leadtek mit abstand die leiseste (nicht-passive) karte, die standarddinger dagegen nach aussage vieler störend laut.


----------



## danysahne333 (25. Oktober 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 25.10.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> danysahne333 am 24.10.2006 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nun wakü besteht ja bereits 
nur mit dem wasserkühler für die grafikkarte hats noch zeit. erstmal antesten was die kann. und kühler kauf ich mir warsch bei alphacool.de

dany


----------



## Larry_C (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich spiel auch mit dem Gedanken, meinem AGP-System noch einen letzten Schub zu verpassen und dachte vorerst auch an ne 7600 GT. Da ich aber eher zu ATI tendiere, überleg ich mir grad ne X850XT . Preislich liegen die beiden ziemlich gleichauf. Leistungsmäßig scheint zumindest laut PCGH-Tabelle auch keine Unterschied zu sein. Trotzdem wird allgemein die 7600GT empfohlen........ ist die wirklich besser?

(derzeitiges System: athlon 2400, 1Gb Ram, Radeon 9800pro)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Oktober 2006)

Larry_C am 26.10.2006 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel auch mit dem Gedanken, meinem AGP-System noch einen letzten Schub zu verpassen und dachte vorerst auch an ne 7600 GT. Da ich aber eher zu ATI tendiere, überleg ich mir grad ne X850XT . Preislich liegen die beiden ziemlich gleichauf. Leistungsmäßig scheint zumindest laut PCGH-Tabelle auch keine Unterschied zu sein. Trotzdem wird allgemein die 7600GT empfohlen........ ist die wirklich besser?
> 
> (derzeitiges System: athlon 2400, 1Gb Ram, Radeon 9800pro)



Ja die 7600GT ist besser. Die hat neuere Shader und eine doch etwas bessere Leistung. Zudem verbraucht die weniger Strom.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_geforce_7600_gt_7900_gt_7900_gtx/25/#abschnitt_performancerating
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_geforce_7600_gt_7900_gt_7900_gtx/26/#abschnitt_stromverbrauch
Diese Benchmarks wurden mit den ersten für die 7600 GT erschienen Treiber durchgeführt und seit dem hat Nvidia noch einiges optimiert.


----------



## Larry_C (26. Oktober 2006)

danke für die info! werd ich wohl noch mal umdenken ;o)


----------



## danysahne333 (26. Oktober 2006)

Larry_C am 26.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die info! werd ich wohl noch mal umdenken ;o)



Ich hoffe ja das ich damit Gothic 3 ordentlich zocken kann? Heisst AF und AA sind kein muss. Hauptsache die Grafik ist schick.


----------



## Larry_C (27. Oktober 2006)

danysahne333 am 26.10.2006 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ja das ich damit Gothic 3 ordentlich zocken kann? Heisst AF und AA sind kein muss. Hauptsache die Grafik ist schick.



die hoffnung hab ich irgendwie auch   

allerdings nachdem was man so liest wirds wohl ein geruckel mit schicker optik....... na mal sehn


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Oktober 2006)

Larry_C am 27.10.2006 06:13 schrieb:
			
		

> danysahne333 am 26.10.2006 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Oblivion auf höchsten Settings mit einer 7600GT nicht ruckelt dann wird das bei Gothic3 nicht soooo viel anders aussehen. Im schlimmsten Fall musste eben ein paar wenige Optionen von Hoch auf Mittel stellen, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## benjamin82l (27. Oktober 2006)

Hey. Habe auch vor für Gothic 3 noch mal ein bisschen aufzurüsten. Wollte mir bisher auch die 7600GT für AGP bestellen. Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass in den nächsten Wochen die Radeon X1950pro AGP rauskommt. Schon was davon gehört? Was haltet ihr davon??

PS:Kostet nicht viel mehr als 200Euro..


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Oktober 2006)

benjamin82l am 27.10.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey. Habe auch vor für Gothic 3 noch mal ein bisschen aufzurüsten. Wollte mir bisher auch die 7600GT für AGP bestellen. Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass in den nächsten Wochen die Radeon X1950pro AGP rauskommt. Schon was davon gehört? Was haltet ihr davon??
> 
> PS:Kostet nicht viel mehr als 200Euro..



In den nächsten Wochen kommt auch der G80 und dann fallen die Preise aktueller Karten vermutlich in den Keller. Obs für die Preise von AGP-Grakas auch so kommen wird weiß ich aber nicht, immerhin erscheint der G80 ja für den PCIe Slot.
AGP Grakas kosten meistens mehr als ihre PCIe Cousins. Evtl wird die X1950 Pro auch teurer, und dann könnte man auch gleich zu 7800GS greifen.


----------



## Larry_C (29. Oktober 2006)

Larry_C am 26.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die info! werd ich wohl noch mal umdenken ;o)



ergänzende Frage dazu: kann man diese AGP 8x 7600 GT problemlos auf nem AGP 4 Board betreiben?


----------



## Thresher (29. Oktober 2006)

Larry_C am 29.10.2006 06:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Larry_C am 26.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Karten sind abwärtskompatibel und so lange es ncht 2 oder 1 ist müsstes gehen


----------



## danysahne333 (31. Oktober 2006)

Thresher am 29.10.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Larry_C am 29.10.2006 06:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was sagt ihr zu dieser karte/marke??? http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a224184.html ist ja auch vom preis her günstig


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. November 2006)

danysahne333 am 31.10.2006 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Thresher am 29.10.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa is eigentlich OK, zumal die auch schon einen Tick übertaktet ist.


----------



## merra444 (1. November 2006)

Hallo, bin auch auf der Suche nach einer 7600 GT für AGP.

Gibt ja nicht so viele. Habe folgende gefunden:
Gainward Bliss 7600 GT (normal und als Golden Sample)
Leadtek Winfast A7600 GT
XFX Geforce 7600 GT
Palit/Xpertvision Geforce 7600 GT

Ich denke mal, von der Leistung her dürften die alle gleich sein, oder? 
Ist eine besonders empfehlenswert?

Mir gehts aber auch darum, dass sie möglichst leise sein soll. Welche ist besonders leise?

Noch ne Frage zum Netzteil, welche Anforderung hat hier eine 7600 GT?

Danke schonmal


----------



## HooKjt (1. November 2006)

ja aber die preise werden nicht für agp karten fallen da es keine g80 karten für agp geben soll 

und die pro ist nur max 14% unter einer 7900gtx für agp sollen gleiche werte gelten


die gainware hat eine 7900gt chip das ist der besste für agp 
(oder verwechsel ich die gerade?)


----------



## balduin2 (1. November 2006)

HooKjt am 01.11.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber die preise werden nicht für agp karten fallen da es keine g80 karten für agp geben soll
> 
> und die pro ist nur max 14% unter einer 7900gtx für agp sollen gleiche werte gelten
> 
> ...



So wie ich das sehe (laut div. PCIe Benchmarks) ist die X1950Pro gleichauf mit der 7900GT manchmal auch mit der 7950GT, also langsamer als ne 7900GTX. Wer seine Gainward 7800GS+ richtig übertaktet hat ist also trotzdem schneller als die X1950Pro...
Aber Pech für ATI die Spätaufrüster sind schon fast alle versorgt    

Aber ein bissl ärger ich mich schon...damals aus die 7800GS rauskam (die ich mir dann auch gleich beim Mediamarkt geholt hab für 300 Piepen  ) gabs keine "7800GT"=Gainward 7800GS Bliss,  "7900GT/512MB"=Gainward 7800GS+ Bliss,  7600GT und vorallem keine ATI-Konkurenz die die Preise hätte purzeln lassen können


----------



## merra444 (1. November 2006)

So, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass in meinem PC nur ein 300W Netzteil steckt.
Die 7600 GT braucht ja anscheinend mindestens 350W (oder?)

Da mein PC schon etwas älter ist (XP-M 2600+, Radeon 9800 Pro) möchte ich nicht neben der Grafikkarte auch noch das Netzteil tauschen.

Welche Karte wäre für ein 300W Netzteil geeignet, bei gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Eine 7600 GS z.B.?


----------



## DiePutzfrau (3. November 2006)

merra444 am 01.11.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin auch auf der Suche nach einer 7600 GT für AGP.
> 
> Gibt ja nicht so viele. Habe folgende gefunden:
> Gainward Bliss 7600 GT (normal und als Golden Sample)
> ...



Ich kann Dir die Leadtek empfehlen, die ist schön leise und mit knappen 160 Euro auch nicht zu teuer. Die oben verlinkte Palit ist meines Wissens nach nur für Pci-E, zumindest kommen mir 124 Euro für eine 7600Gt Agp zu günstig vor und laut Herstellerseite gibt es die Karte auch nicht für Agp: 

http://www.palit.com.tw/en/products/!nv_index_agp.html


----------



## merra444 (3. November 2006)

DiePutzfrau am 03.11.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> merra444 am 01.11.2006 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, danke für den Tip, musste aber leider feststellen, dass das Netzteil nur 300W hat (siehe Post über deinem Post).
Ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher, welche Karte ich jetzt nehmen kann, die mit nem 300W Netzteil funktioniert, und gleichzeitig gegenüber einer 9800 Pro um einiges besser ist?


----------



## HooKjt (3. November 2006)

x1950pro mit 512mb kostet 210€

und amper sind wichtiger als watt


----------



## marcial (3. November 2006)

Kann mir mal jmd sagen, wo er die Leadtek 7600 GT für weniger als 170€ und *verfügbar* findet?

Lohnt sich der höhere Preis für eine X1950 Pro? Und wo gibts die für 210€ UND verfügbar???


----------



## HooKjt (3. November 2006)

dei pro erscheint ers nächste woche desshalb gibbet die jezt auch nirgens   

hir mal ein link zu der (meiner meinung nach bessten) http://www.mix-computer.de/mix/shop/productDetails.html?artNo=JBXO5F&
karte kommt mit einem silencer 

die ist leistugsmähsig knapp unter einer 7900gtx

nur cf soll bei der nicht allzuviel bringen also nur eine kaufen


----------



## merra444 (3. November 2006)

HooKjt am 03.11.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> x1950pro mit 512mb kostet 210€
> 
> und amper sind wichtiger als watt



Ich denke du meinst das hier: 12 V - 15A
Steht so auf dem Netzteil.

Yo, läuft denn eine x1950pro mit solch nem Netzteil? Möchte nicht auch noch ein neues Netzteil, weil der PC eh schon älter ist.
War mir erst auch gar nicht sicher ob sich ne neue Graka noch lohnt...


----------



## marcial (3. November 2006)

Hat jemand zufällig die 7600 GT für 170 o. weniger verfügbar in nem OnlineShop gesichtet?


----------



## HooKjt (3. November 2006)

merra444 am 03.11.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> HooKjt am 03.11.2006 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



müsste laufen wenn nicht ein nt kostet nicht so viel 25€ gibt schon gute musste aber beim pc laden um die ecke kaufen die geben dir dann auch immer sofort ein neues mit wenn es mal putt ist


----------



## DiePutzfrau (3. November 2006)

merra444 am 03.11.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, danke für den Tip, musste aber leider feststellen, dass das Netzteil nur 300W hat (siehe Post über deinem Post).
> Ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher, welche Karte ich jetzt nehmen kann, die mit nem 300W Netzteil funktioniert, und gleichzeitig gegenüber einer 9800 Pro um einiges besser ist?



Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass die Karte einen vergleichsweise niedrigen Stromverbrauch hat, ob das nun bei Dir ausreicht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, ein Netzteil kostet nicht die Welt.

Hier mal u.a. der Stromverbrauch:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_geforce_7600_gt_7900_gt_7900_gtx/26/

PS: Da Du ja anscheinend eine AGP suchst, bedenke dass die hier verlinkte  x1950pro eine Pci-E ist.



			
				marcial am 03.11.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand zufällig die 7600 GT für 170 o. weniger verfügbar in nem OnlineShop gesichtet?



Versuch mal hier Dein Glück:
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8032063/preis_LEADTEK+WinFast+A7600GT-TDH


----------



## merra444 (4. November 2006)

DiePutzfrau am 03.11.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> merra444 am 03.11.2006 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, vielleicht wäre es doch das einfachste, ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Habe mich ein bisschen umgeschaut. 
Ich würde von Be-Quiet das Straight Power 400W nehmen. Empfehlenswert?

Noch was grundsätzliches, habe mich mit Netzteilen noch nicht beschäftigt. 
1. Ist der Einbau schwierig?
2. Passt des in mein (ca. 5 Jahre altes) Gigabyte GA-7DX?
3. Die neueren Netzteile haben alle 2 12V-Leitungen. Meines (lt. Aufkleber aufm Netzteil) nur eine. Was bedeutet das, wo schließt man die beiden an? Bei meinem jetzigen Netzteil geht nur 1 Stecker direkt ans Mainboard, und die anderen Stecker an die Laufwerke.


----------



## HooKjt (4. November 2006)

die pro gibbet aber auch für agp


----------

